# can I fry acorn squash?



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

Can I fry acron squash like potatoes for french fries, or does it have to be breaded, or what? I have some acorn squash but don't want the oven on in the heat. I've tried a google search but didn't get much.

tia!


----------



## celrae (May 3, 2005)

I would think it would be just fine fryed like french fries but, I've never done it. You can also try slicing it thin 1/8 inch and coating it in a tempura batter. Good luck to you let us know how it turns out.


----------



## CJNeeley (Jun 8, 2005)

If you want it crisp, I would do a batter or at least a coating of egg; but if you're just wondering if it'll fry, it will but it's a bit soft, limp. Our boys like squash hush puppies ("fried shut-up dogs") better than than squash fries so unfortunately I don't have many tips. But I find they cook quite similarly to the sweet potato ones, so if you don't like how they turn out you can look for tips that way too as there are TONS of variations for sweet potato fries.

ETA: Oh and if you do bread them, they'll come out nicer if you pan fry or saute them in a little oil rather than deep frying.


----------



## JennP (May 4, 2004)

I usually saute them in a little olive oil or butter. That works great, the hard part is cutting it up.


----------



## yeni (Nov 1, 2002)

If you have a crockpot, you could cook them in it and plug it in outside or in the basement or something. I know someone answered your question and said they can be sauted, but I thought I'd mention the crockpot because cutting raw squash always seems nearly impossible to me.









I don't have crockpot instructions handy at the moment, but I bet you could google it if that option sounds useful.


----------



## celrae (May 3, 2005)

Quote:

If you want it crisp, I would do a batter or at least a coating of egg; but if you're just wondering if it'll fry, it will but it's a bit soft, limp. Our boys like squash hush puppies ("fried shut-up dogs") better than than squash fries so unfortunately I don't have many tips. But I find they cook quite similarly to the sweet potato ones, so if you don't like how they turn out you can look for tips that way too as there are TONS of variations for sweet potato fries.
Yah, I was thinking it would be just like sweet potatoe's or yam's so you may want to search under that. I like food tv and epicurean .com


----------



## HappiLeigh (Mar 30, 2005)

This acorn squash soup is my DH's favorite meal ever. He begs for it. I actually planted acorn squash this year just to make this soup. It is really good. You have to make the croutons, though, because they have so much flavor to add. I use carrots intead of parsnips because I keep them on hand. I also use a little less cayenne pepper for picky DH, although I think it tastes good with the full amount.
To cut raw squash, it is much easier if you cut it in half and then microwave it for 1 or 2 minutes to soften it.
Bon apetit!


----------

